# My new possible breeder



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

For all you out there that have been following my "journy", you know that my male Snowflake had failed at spawning so I was forced..well not forced but you know what I mean..to get a new male. Well so far he has proven impossible to photograph properly, I would have a better chance of photographing bigfoot. After sitting there snapping shots for 2 hours and going through a set of batteries this is the best I could get. It shows his colors well and somewhat his shape but itsa bit misleading. It looks as if he would have full finnage when he flares, almost a halfmoon, but instead theres a gap between the dorsal and (caudal?) fin. A normal gap not fin rot or anything, just not very pretty. Hopefully I cab fatten him up and he will flare it out.









Ohh and I will get better pics tomorrow once he settles in, he was getting mad when I wouldnt leave him alone for 2 hours. :roll:

Edit: Best part is, he was priced as a $6.97 delta male, but we got a new cashier that sold him as a $3.39 female splended, saved me some money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks I cant wait for him to "healthen" up, my Snowflake got like 10x more beautiful over a month of clean water I really hope he does too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet he'll be beautiful.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Did you get him at PetCo? Cuz that's where I got my breeders, and my lines came out great, not to brag 

Will be adding pics soon.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

No I got him from a local place that normally keeps their bettas in GREAT conditions but this time they looked slightly worse, he said its because it was "alsmost time for a water change" and I thought, ohh yah the dirty water just made them_ LOOK_ dead.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh, I buy halfmoons from PetCo, their genetics are great.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He is awesome lookin too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ionballer, it sounds like you got a great deal on your fish.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I did, saved me enough money to buy another male if this ones as lazy as the last..hehe

And of course you always find these little beauties you just must have.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. I have a friend looking in Indiana for a halfmoon for me.  I am sooo addicted!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

As promised I got some new pictures of my betta that still has no name, not very good pics either but it lets you see his shape better.

This shows his ventral fins down, he keeps pulling them up but hes getting more comfortable letting them hang.


















I think he will be a good match for my female, whos still a fatty.








In this picture she looks black but shes really a dark blue, and when she sits still under the light shes almost the same color as him, shes maybe 2 shades darker blue.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ive also decided to name my new male Kingdra, yes a pokemon, because I always have and always will love pokemon. Also when reading Kingdra's bio on bulbapedia it says,

"Kingdra is a larger, more elegant version of Seadra. It has beautiful fins that wave in the water as it swims. Its head has a crest-like fin along its cheeks." 

I think it fits him very well.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is WOW!!! So beautiful!!!!!!!! Good luck!!! :]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Where sis you get your female??? She is a Crowntail right?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

did*


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah shes a crowntail, I got her at Petco when she was about half as long and x10 less fat.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I cant find a Crowntail female anywhere..........


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kingdra is beautiful!! I love his color.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

They have tons of them around here just none of them are very healthy looking, I found my girl when she wasone of those tiny little bettas you see at the stores, I knew she was for me when I walked in and she was doing laps around the cup when the rest were just lying on the bottom.

Thanks dramaqueen, hopefully in a few weeks I can get him to make me some pretty babies.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ionballer, I hope you have good luck with this one.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I will try to find one soon...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bad mistake,

1)Heavy finnage makes them slow, your males is slow

2)Crowntails are more agressive than other bettas, the females even need to be put in jars

if your breeding tank is larger than 10 gallons he should be just fine.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dmhalfmoon said:


> Bad mistake,
> 
> 1)Heavy finnage makes them slow, your males is slow
> 
> ...


wait, wut? :dunno:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he'll be just fine with your female. Yes, crowntails are a bit more aggressive but I see no reason that this wouldn't work. Just keep a close eye on them, as you normally would when spawning.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah I had my crowntail female and crowntail male together with no violence so I think they'll be fine.

What about them being slow? Dont all males have heavy finnage.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He shouldn't have any problem wrapping around her if he's bigger than she is.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've mixed them, they were reds, I was stupid, but hey, I got a good line goin, no, no fish died. However my nice halfmoon got a buzz cut, he's not slow anymore 

Halfmoon's tails are heavier than any other tail types, unless he is a delta tail and I mistook him for a halfmoon.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you have any pics dmhalfmoon?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah hes a delta, how did he get a buzz cut?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. I think she is refering to him getting picked on.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> Do you have any pics dmhalfmoon?


I'll try to get them up, his tail is growing back, but it dosen't look as good.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> lol. I think she is refering to him getting picked on.....


Yop, he flares at EVERYTHING, but he was running for his life, what a weird spawn that was.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> lol. I think she is refering to him getting picked on.....


By the way I'm a dude


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Haha. Jasper does that as well. So does Arriel! And they are a pair....hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

We have some crazy fish!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And some crazy forum members! lol Just teasing.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No doubt about that, years of breeding and bonding really make them the best pets.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. That is true though... :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> And some crazy forum members! lol Just teasing.


Well....

lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

That is true as well. They are amazing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The crazy forum members or the bettas? lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Both!!! hehe


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This forum is better than www.fishlore.com which I got kicked out of, those people were to mean, the members here are awesome and wont fight but will add things on to others ideas. It's awesome here and I've made a lot of great friends, but we are a bit crazy


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats good! I am glad you like it here! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, this forum IS pretty awesome.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It tought me everything I know about Betta's along with the books


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My sources

www.bettatalk.com
www.bettysplendens.com
www.siamsbestbettas.com 
www.teradoty.com/bettas
Walt Maurus's book, Bettas a Compltete Introduction
David E. Borchuwtz's book, Aquarium Care of Bettas
Robert J. Goldstein's book, Bettas a Complete Pet Owners Manual


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have Goldstein's book, too. I also have another one by him called The Betta Handbook. Good info in there.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh Kingdra has me sooo whipped. He hasnt taken to dry food yet so I have to soak all his pellets in water first to soften them up then drop them directly in front of him. Then Im trying to condition him so I give him frozen brine shrimp, well I have to put it in a cup of tank water to thaw it out, then because I dont have a dropper, I have to take a makeshift straw made out of a mechanical pencil shell and suck up a shrimp through the straw (dont worry I stop before it gets in my mouth). Then I pull the straw out of the cup keeping the pressure on it so the shrimp and water dont fall out then I have to lean over the tank and release the pressure of the straw in front of him so he can see the shrimp fall in the water. I feel like Im a momma bird feeding its baby. Hes lucky hes pretty because hes alot of work  Its working nice though his fins are getting fuller every day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. He IS eating, though, right?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, hes just very picky I have to watch him eat each thing to make sure he doesnt spit it up. Hes taking most of it, hes also getting less afraid of me which really helps, it was hard trying to feed him when he was hiding in his plants.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe he'll eat more as he gets more used to his new home.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. He has you wooped like mine have me!!! hehe.I do the same thing with Edger and JAsper and Nepolean......(not with straw) haha but with putting the food right in front of their face and watching them eat!!! hehe. But my females swim after anything...


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats how Edger was!!! Wouldnt eat till he got settled. But NEpolean and JAsper had no problem with it....Neither did the females. They guys just are so lazy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine sit there and watch their food sink to the bottom.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well if you guys cant tell by now I have no life  So I spent my time taking pictures again.

I got my newest male kingdra to come out of hiding, hes starting to recognize me as the food source and comes to the front.









I also got him to flare at a mirror for me, sadly I discovered he has a small hole in his dorsal :-( That cant be passed to future fry can it ?









Heres a quick fts, I made it small because it doesnt really matter, I had to cut the plants loose because they were dying when bound together.









This is the stuff thats coming off the plants, it is just a very thin film on top of the water only, I dont know what Im going to do about it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kingdra is beautiful!! I think the hole is probably just a teat and can't be passed on to his offspring.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It cant be passed on to the fry.

As for the film, remove it. It can suffocate the young fry, that's another reason I use corner filters.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quick question, do we have a betta of the month competition on this site? I enjoy looking through the contests on, that _other_ site, and was wondering if we had one going here?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would be nice to get one started. Maybe you can ask a moderator about it.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright will do, if I can find one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a list of moderators and administrators on the main page of the forum, toward the bottom of the page. I think its a great idea. We have a photo contest but bettas are hardly ever in it and when they are, they very seldom win. So it would be fun to have our own.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> There is a list of moderators and administrators on the main page of the forum, toward the bottom of the page. I think its a great idea. We have a photo contest but bettas are hardly ever in it and when they are, they very seldom win. So it would be fun to have our own.


Haha, I said basically said the same thing in the suggestion box. They did give us our own sub-forum so maybe we will get our own contest, why do we have our own sub-forum anyway?Like you cant view it unless you log in and its seperated from the rest?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can view it from the main FishForum or log into Bettafish.com.


----------



## Eddie44 (May 4, 2009)

He looks cool.........


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

LOl thanks, wish i was mod but not trying anymore lol.


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I have Goldstein's book, too. I also have another one by him called The Betta Handbook. Good info in there.


 I have the handbook aswell, it's full of tons of helpful information. I just wish that is described what the illnesses looked like.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would like to have a book that described illnesses and had pics but that wasn't too scientific and doesn't use all this terminology that no one can understand.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too!~
Ion! Kingdra is beautiful


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you.

Im sad, I was thinking about starting a 10g Saltwater then I realized it would be like $400 just to get started, I think Im just going to go find a nice used 55g and make a nice cichlid tank.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I started a salt water once...Uhhh!~ hated it!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you can do nano reefs.


----------

